# Auto-trail Cheyenne 634L Truma Ultra Store



## Levi (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello!
First post for me, hoping some one can help!. I have an intermittent fault with the Ultrastore gas water heater, in that it intermittently goes to lockout,i a red light on on control switch. If it doesn't lock out then it works perfectly until you turn it off. Just had the control board relpaced under warranty by Discover (Newport) but this weekend fault reappeared. Discover (Newport) are no longer trading, so I am hoping maybe a quick fix will save me some time and travel. Thanks for any advice.
Steve


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Steve

Can't help much but are you taking the vent cover off from the outside.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

